

Introducing Swinger: Capybara driver swapping on RSpec - jkreeftmeijer
http://jeffkreeftmeijer.com/2010/capybara-driver-swapping-on-rspec-with-swinger/

======
shubber
I'm a big fan of Capybara, but not so much of Cucumber, so this looks really
awesome. The basic RackTest driver is so much faster than Selenium - if only
env.js could play nicely with V8 and jQuery.

